# Radioactive Green Dish



## Bottles r LEET (Nov 27, 2011)

I dug this up over the summer. I heard from a couple members that it looked like depression glass.


----------



## epackage (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice looking piece of Vaseline ....have you blacklighted it yet?


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Nov 27, 2011)

What's Vaseline? That petroleum goo? I don't have a backlight to test it.


----------



## epackage (Nov 27, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uranium_glass

 Vaseline glass

 The most typical color of uranium glass is pale yellowish-green, which in the 1920s led to the nickname vaseline glass based on a perceived resemblance to the appearance of petroleum jelly as formulated and commercially sold at that time. Specialized collectors still define "vaseline glass" as transparent or semitransparent uranium glass in this specific color.

 "Vaseline glass" is now frequently used as a synonym for any uranium glass, especially in the United States, but this usage is not universal. The term is sometimes carelessly applied to other types of glass based on certain aspects of their superficial appearance in normal light, regardless of actual uranium content which requires a blacklight test to verify the characteristic green fluorescence.

 In the United Kingdom and Australia, the term "vaseline glass" can be used to refer to any type of translucent glass. Even within the United States, the "vaseline" description is sometimes applied to any type of translucent glass with a greasy surface lustre.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Nov 28, 2011)

Intresting... Does anyone know anything else about it?


----------



## VTdigger (Nov 29, 2011)

more info on Depression glass
 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Depression_glass


----------



## bostaurus (Nov 30, 2011)

> "Vaseline glass" is now frequently used as a synonym for any uranium glass, e


 The hippy art students used to occasionally protest at the Nuclear Science building located next to the art buildings.  I am not sure if they even knew what they were protesting.  My nuclear science prof silenced them one day by taking a Geiger Counter over to the glazing room of the art building.  Most of the yellow and orange glazes contain uranium and the counter went crazy.  In the art department you could get more exposure to radiation than was allowed in the nuclear science building.
 His favorite introduction to his classes and safety issues was to bring Fiesta Ware in class and set it next to a Geiger Counter.


----------



## ajohn (Dec 4, 2011)

Here is a pretty good book....I should probably read it some time[8|].I got it for the pics.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Dec 4, 2011)

This book may be better suited for you, owing for the fact of what it is. Depression, not vaseline.

 ......... it's a sugar bowl w/out its lid. The pattern is called 'Princess' and is from the Hocking Glass Co., and dates from 1931-5


----------



## epackage (Dec 5, 2011)

with lid and matching creamer....Pat's right on with the dates....


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Dec 11, 2011)

Sweet! They probably threw it away because the lid broke.


----------

